

Automated Testing as an Agile Enabler - scriptrockalan
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/automated-configuration-testing-agile-infrastructure-enabler/

======
scriptrockalan
Great, I'm already getting flamed by coworkers for that title. Probably fair
:)

